# Reversible Glue Joint difficulties



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I am having difficulty joining to 8-6 boards together using a reversible g;ue joint bit. After milling the fit is almost acceptable just a gnat's butt thickness crack. And it gets worse with any glue. 

One of three alternatives remain (set up of RT is good)

1) Me

2) Too much glue How much is too little

3) Bit Dry fit requires padded mallet to assemble

any suggestions?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Reversible glue joint is a full profile cut. A jointer(offset) fence is needed. Otherwise you can get the issue you describe. The gap is double the error an one board. Also the parts need to be very straight(and flat) or it will be difficult to make the joint match for the entire length!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Try this .it works for me, run all the stock by the bit and then RESET the bit height using a business or card (playing card) then run stock by the bit one more time,be sure to put a X marks on the stock ,at the joint ..( good face down )  

Note don't move the fence or remove the router to reset the bit height.

==



paduke said:


> I am having difficulty joining to 8-6 boards together using a reversible g;ue joint bit. After milling the fit is almost acceptable just a gnat's butt thickness crack. And it gets worse with any glue.
> 
> One of three alternatives remain (set up of RT is good)
> 
> ...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"any suggestions?"
*************************Maybe.

It is very likely you have a bad cutter.
Something I have designed and studied; they're fussy.

To rule out the cutter as the fault:

Roughly center the centerline of the cutter on the centerline thickness of some scrap stock that is FLAT & ~1" x 2-4" x ~16" long.
Now set the fence so it takes >then the cut profile of the cutter, probably 1/4" is enough. 
Waste (profile cut) about 8" of the 16" length. Now take the profiled section and cut it in 1/2.
Assemble the 2 cut pieces. A good cutter will allow the parts to nest without force. If you have to bash them together then the cutter is bad.
End of story.
Would like to know cutter number & source.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

butt in post

I think he using a new Whiteside bit.

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/36543-marking-centerline.html

The one below works well for me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-4-SH...713519441?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e6f220551

==
===


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried Pat's suggestion and the two pieces do not fit. I guess its a trip to the store. Any suggestions? At local Woodcraft I get Freud or Whiteside


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> butt in post
> 
> I think he using a new Whiteside bit.
> 
> ...


The bit was bought in a set with lock miter and a drawer lock from Infinity

I was trying to figure out how to get a lil play in the joint and your card trick sounds like one to put in the repetoire ty


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The difficulty in making the reversible glue joint work is legendary. I usually just butt joint my pieces together and that is usually good enough. You could biscuit the pieces together but the board to board alignment that the glue joint bit gives is lost and cauls are needed. Another option I use when I think I need more holding power is to spline the boards together. Can be done with a slot cutter or a dado set. Very fast and very easy. For some reason the spline joint seems to have fallen out of favor despite the fact that a biscuit is a type of spline.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm wit you, Charles! Mainly because I don't _have_ a reversible glue joint bit...and after this revelation I won't be buying one. 
I can't remember a splined joint ever coming apart on me. Whoops, I lie; I mentioned my draughting board I made in Gr. 8 (in another thread) that has a loose end piece. well that'd be it...after 50+ years of being knocked around and dropped occassionally.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to agree with the others a glue joint bit looks nice but in reality is very difficult to use. Butt joints are the way to go look at anything glued and you most likely will see only a butt joint.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

*Why I am using this bit*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> The difficulty in making the reversible glue joint work is legendary. I usually just butt joint my pieces together and that is usually good enough. You could biscuit the pieces together but the board to board alignment that the glue joint bit gives is lost and cauls are needed. Another option I use when I think I need more holding power is to spline the boards together. Can be done with a slot cutter or a dado set. Very fast and very easy. For some reason the spline joint seems to have fallen out of favor despite the fact that a biscuit is a type of spline.


Chuck 

I agree there are many horror stories. The lock miter also has legendary horror stories. It took time to achieve proficiency with the lock miter but I now use it regularly
My training began with my joining the forum over two years ago. And its struggling through these hurdles that has developed my skill set. As the tag says "learning is an exciting adventure" 

My current project is new kitchen cabinets. I am begining with glue ups for raised panels and a breakfast bar countertop from solid ash. I found using biscuits on a previous large project too tedious to achieve consistent results. The tongue and groove bits would require setting up two tables so I decided on the reversible glue joint. As far as setting it up goes Router Table SOP —"Setting Router Bit Height on Work-in Turn Bits"    Page 1 it really is not that hard


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

A while back I picked up Sommerfeld's "Jointmakers" set of bits. Quite versatile, covering most needs I have and quality bits. Not cheap by any means, but a good investment IMHO for the long run. 

6-Pc Jointmaking Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Along with the bits I purchased the "Easy Set" jig which pretty much eliminates any guess work involved with setting up the bit properly. A very minor learning curve involved. Just about all questions answered in the DVD they provide with the Easy Set. 
The bits combined with the Easy set make for a great combination. Especially if you do alot of joint work. 

Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

They also offer an Easy Set for Freud bits now..

Ezset For Freud Bits-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

What is a reversable glue joint?????

Jerry


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

This outta answer your question Jerry..

Bit:
Reversible Glue Joint Bit 1 3/4CD, 1 3/16TH,1/2SH-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

Sommerfeld description: 

Produces a strong glue edge joint for door panels, tabletops, desktops and cabinets. Position the bit fast and easy with Sommerfeld's Easy Set and cut both tongue and groove in one pass. Cut first piece face down and second piece face up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrUPdT-e6O8

MLCS How To - Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits - YouTube

===


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe this is what I need. i have been trying to make top for a desk. Tried a set of T&G bits and even though all of the parts are milled flat and to the same thinkness, after the glue sets the fits are not flush and I end up doing a lot sanding. Same thing with biscuits. I looked at the bit shown in the link, still don't quite understand, will have to do some more research, but does this type of joint seem to be able to keep the parts flush at the joint any better than what I said about the T&G or the biscuits?

Jerry


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Got a new bit and some time today so I ran some boards for glue up. I luv this bit. It is not difficult to set up if you follow the links above I did initial and one adjustment and it was set. If your doing a large glue up job this is a great method


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

After reading all of the above I think that I'll save my money and stick with biscuits unless somebody can give me a good reason to reconsider.

Jerry
Colorado City, TX


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"can give me a good reason to reconsider."
************************************

Whether you choose to use a glue joint cutter is your business.
But may I mention its strength?

1) Joints and profiles in one shot, no need to prejoint your stock.
2) One cutter for both halves of the joint.
3) No changing fence or cutter height .
4) One GJ cutter is probably cheaper than any edge jointing set of cutters.
5) The cutter can be resharpened and still work.
6) Can be used edge to edge, end to face (i.e. a corner drawer connection)
7) Can be used end to end (reinforcement req.d)
8) Can be used edge to face, long grain.
9) Registers stock top and bottom.
10) Uses (usually) only ~3/16"/joint waste, including the joint step.
11) Looks nice if well done, see 2 decorative samples here.


----------

